# Newbie from South UK



## Flower (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiya,

I'm a 30 year old female and, as the title suggests, I'm from South UK. I used to keep mice about 10 years ago and had quite a few... well, the bug has bitten me again and I'm picking up 2 females tomorrow! I've been really lucky as I've found some about a 10 minute drive from me. I'm finding it REALLY difficult to find anyone who keeps/breeds or sells mice in my area. Are they becoming rarer? My plan is to eventually breed them and if possibly get into showing if I can find any near me. I'm here to find information (as I'm sure alots changed since I was in the hobby last!) and hopefully make some mouse-keeping friends because, at the moment, the only other people I have interested in this hobby that I know are my 2 very enthusiastic young daughters!! HAHA. And, as I'm sure you're aware, that interest will wane gradually over time until they're bored of talking about it! lol.

Is there anyone else in the South of the UK on the board? I've had a look and can't see anyone atm.

Thanks

Flower x


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. It can sometimes be difficult to find mice for sale but I think more people are getting interested in keeping them again which is good news.

I'm in Buckinghamshire and just keep mice as pets but I know there are some breeders further south.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Flower said:


> I'm finding it REALLY difficult to find anyone who keeps/breeds or sells mice in my area. Are they becoming rarer?


I think they are still alot less popular than say, hamsters, as pets but I don't think they are becoming rarer. Based on the growing interest in this forum alone, I'd say the mouse is definitely _growing_ in popularity, which is a good thing!
The new children's programme 'Rastamouse' is a big hit. That's going to have a positive effect on mouse popularity too! I can see lots of youngsters asking mummy and daddy for a mouse........

Welcome to FMB, nice to meet you
:welcome1


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi I'm from Cambridge, where in the south are you? I used to live in Devon and travelled to Leicester to get my hands on the variety I wanted.


----------



## Flower (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiya everyone, thanks for the welcomes. I'm in Dorset. And would really appreciate any info on breeders near/nearish me. Please feel free to pm or email me. xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there is a show on the 20th of march which might be in your neck of the woods.Details here under West country mouse club

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/calendar.php

chat about it on this forum here

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=5943


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hullo , greetings from the Isle of Wight. We have you surrounded. (ish ) 2 other members in Weston- super Mare.


----------



## Flower (Mar 3, 2011)

LMAO @ I'll be back... You may have me surrounded but for some reason, I don't mind! hahaha :lol:


----------



## Flower (Mar 3, 2011)

Also Sarah C, many thanks for the show link, I will definitely take a look. How exciting!! x


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi there, you sound like me, had a break and now getting back into it!!!
Sorry I'm nowhere near you but welcome to the forum, I've not been here long but have found lots of info and lovely friendly ppl!!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

